# Anyone Here Into Older Jeeps? The CJ Kind?



## JeepHammer

I'm kind of a 'Jeep Junky', as if you couldn't tell by the handle!

I just like the simplicity and abilities of the jeeps, up to about '86 when AMC sold out to Chrysler, and they started to get 'Plastic' everywhere inside...

If you have an older Jeep, I'd like to see pictures of it, maybe list it's upgrades or add ons...


----------



## TechAdmin

Jeeper here. I love CJs but to be honest YJ's are pretty simple. My CJ7's 258 has more vacuum hoses than any other vehicle I've worked on.


----------



## NaeKid

Jeeper as well here ..

I have three Jeeps in the stable. One YJ running a full race-prepped Chev 350, full width axles and 38" military tires. Winch, hard-top, roof-rack, tote-box, hitch-rack, etc and ready to spend serious time away from home - as long as the gas lasts in the tank.

Second YJ lifted 2" and on 31" tires - hard-top and softop ready to go at moments notice.

TJ Unlimited w/ hardtop, softtop, lockers and air-bags - designed to tow the Fleetwood Evolution trailer to the middle of no-where.

Evolution trailer setup with generator, solar panels, etc and ready to stay away from civilization for as long as possible.

You can find more about my Jeeps on my website at http://www.JeepForum.com


----------



## jeepntxj

Yep

'50 Flattie, 2.5" Rancho springs, currently in the middle of a Buick 225 & D27/M20 axle swap









and

'53 M38a1, all stock, all original except for 2.5" Rancho springs & the tires 









Had this, but sold it. Big regrets

'79 CJ5, modded 304, T18, 3.55's, 33x12.5's w/ 4" Skyjacker, 1-pc M20 shafts

















I've also had and sold a 99 TJ, a '66 Jeepster Commando as a parts donor, and currently have an '08 2DR on 33's, and a '00 XJ on 35's (about to be replaced w/ 37's)


----------



## FNFAL308

Had a 98 TJ with 9" and d44, long arms, etc, a 95 YJ, 95 Cherokee 4x4 Sport, 90? 2 door Cherokee Sport. Then the family grew so I went bigger. Wish I still had the TJ.


----------



## Jerseyzuks

Not a jeep, but close enough... I'm into suzuki samurias, or "Zuks"... hense the screen name.

Current zuk is kind of a sleeper, doesn't look like much but it will go anywhere that I point it 

Spring over lift, slightly longer shackles, sitting on 31" Kumhos

6.4:1 T-case makes it really crawl, I have a twin stick for it but haven't had the chance to install it. 

Locked in the rear

I replaced the tired old carborated 1.3 liter with a newer 16v FI 1.6 L

I added power steering 

Took out the bench seat in the back, replaced it with a single bucket seat so that there would be more room for a toolbox and a cooler.


----------



## JOECOOL

I have owned a 1970 Jeep CJ10 & a 1974 Jeep Wagoneer. They just don't make 'em like they used to. I loved them both.


----------



## coinguy

I drive an 86 full size Bronco - is that close enough? 

G


----------



## Old Sarge

I own a 69 CJ-5, with the aluminum block V6 engine, and a 1/2 cab. Bought it with a snow plow. It had been grossly abused by a kid who was using it in the mud drags. But, it serves it's purpose by getting us in and out, when the weather turns sour.


----------



## TechAdmin

I've been looking for a Scrambler forever but around here one in half way decent shape runs $6000+.


----------



## Ridgerunner

1984 Jeep J10
1978 Cherokee Cheif


----------



## JeepHammer

I gave up on finding a scrambler all together...
I live in one of the 'Notches' in the 'Rust Belt', so if you do find one, it's rusted to dust and the owner STILL wants $6,000 for it!

I swear, I'm going to shorten a FSJ or Truck frame and drop a Re-pop CJ-8 or CJ-10 body on it!

Right now, I have a '73 CJ-5 with skinny steering column, no plastic on the dash, and a factory V-8 under the hood!
Love that little go cart!

I have a '79 CJ-7 that is a dedicated trail rig, Scout axles, V-8, Automatic, lengthened wheel base setting on 38" tires.... Works REALLY well, but if I want larger tires (and are we EVER satisfied with the tire size?  )
I'm going to have to go up to Dana 60's or porthole axles...

My 'Haul All' is a '86 Grand Wagoneer, I have three pickups, a gladiator, and two J-20's,
So I'm 'Jeep Rich' right now...

Good thing about having 'Rural' property, you can have a 'Bone Yard' to keep your 'Extras' and 'Parts Vehicles' at without everyone calling the law or home owners association on you!

I have developed several 'Upgrades' for AMC jeeps, and many of them work on different vehicles, so if anyone is interested in them, I'll be glad to help you out with the early carburettor vehicles.

I also owned automotive machine shop for about 20 years, and starter/alternator rebuild shop for about 10 years, so if any of you guys have questions about making things or fixing things, I'd be glad to help you out if I can...


----------



## CherokeeCat

JeepHammer said:


> I gave up on finding a scrambler all together...
> I live in one of the 'Notches' in the 'Rust Belt', so if you do find one, it's rusted to dust and the owner STILL wants $6,000 for it!
> 
> I swear, I'm going to shorten a FSJ or Truck frame and drop a Re-pop CJ-8 or CJ-10 body on it!
> 
> Right now, I have a '73 CJ-5 with skinny steering column, no plastic on the dash, and a factory V-8 under the hood!
> Love that little go cart!
> 
> I have a '79 CJ-7 that is a dedicated trail rig, Scout axles, V-8, Automatic, lengthened wheel base setting on 38" tires.... Works REALLY well, but if I want larger tires (and are we EVER satisfied with the tire size?  )
> I'm going to have to go up to Dana 60's or porthole axles...
> 
> My 'Haul All' is a '86 Grand Wagoneer, I have three pickups, a gladiator, and two J-20's,
> So I'm 'Jeep Rich' right now...


Hammer- me thinks you're "ate up" with the Jeep bug!! 

I've always wanted one but with kids (not the goat type) its not too practical to go the CJ route so after my car gave up the ghost, I was able to purloin a '99 Cherokee (hence my screen name ). I'd love to pick your brain about the ins and outs of Jeepdom and how to make mine better. I'll post a pic if I get a chance!


----------



## jeepntxj

JeepHammer said:


> I gave up on finding a scrambler all together...
> I live in one of the 'Notches' in the 'Rust Belt', so if you do find one, it's rusted to dust and the owner STILL wants $6,000 for it!
> 
> I swear, I'm going to shorten a FSJ or Truck frame and drop a Re-pop CJ-8 or CJ-10 body on it!


I know how you feel. All of'em down here go for a pretty penny as well. What's sad, is a wheeling buddy of mine has 4 in various conditions. The best is a show piece that gets trailered everywhere, and the worst is a halfcab, wooden flatbed that gets beat-on every chance he gets.

The show jeep:



















It's sickening how much money he has in it


----------



## jeepntxj

AND he has a CJ10:










And a rare Aussie scrambler, an Overlander with the Worldcab:


----------



## jeepntxj

CherokeeCat said:


> I'd love to pick your brain about the ins and outs of Jeepdom and how to make mine better. I'll post a pic if I get a chance!


Can't wait to see pics.

Once you start making yours better (or "modding" ), you're going to regret it. Once you start, you never stop. 
My XJ used to look something like this (stolen off the net, i don't have any stock pictures):









and now it looks like this:


















It's a sickness, so my wife says, lol.


----------



## Ridgerunner

JeepHammer said:


> I swear, I'm going to shorten a FSJ or Truck frame and drop a Re-pop CJ-8 or CJ-10 body on it!


you can get those CJ10's from the military surplus auction. and just a FYI the Civilian CJ10 used a FSJ frame


----------



## solaceofwinter

im not much on the older ones but i just sold a Rubicon a year or two back. It was great. Id kill to get a 4dr KJ.


----------



## 91G-Dub

I'm an "old" Jeep guy myself. I'm Old and I drive Old Jeeps 

My current daily driver is a 1991 Grand Wagoneer and my weekend/back up is a 1980 J10 pickup truck.


Over the years I've owned CJs (both 5 & 7) and YJs.


----------



## CherokeeCat

jeepntxj said:


> Can't wait to see pics.
> 
> Once you start making yours better (or "modding" ), you're going to regret it. Once you start, you never stop.
> My XJ used to look something like this (stolen off the net, i don't have any stock pictures):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sickness, so my wife says, lol.


Looks good, jeepntxj!! Mines a daily driver so at this point I'm not expecting to go with the extent of mods you have (although ya never know!) Thanks for posting! 
PS- that Aussie Scrambler is sweet!!


----------



## trillobite

Picture this Jeep, with the bodywork done, and a black hardtop, with yellow doors.








It's dark out, or I'd go get a newer picture of it. Paid $3,000 for it, and two months later, the rust started coming through the paint. 
Whoever invited me to this forum, from JeepForum, thanks!


----------



## Gsitts

*Well you got my attention*

I'm new to this forum, I found you thru the antique Jeep forum,
I have a 1946 CJ2a that was built approximately 2 months into the very first cj production run. It belonged to my Cousin and before that probably my Grandfather. I'm just starting to do a complete rebuild on it then tow it behind my motor home when we travel. the condition is solid but very used.
I'll try to post some pictures
There is lot of good stuff on this forum.
Thanks
G


----------



## khan

I have a 1966 CJ5. I have almost redone everything on it. In the process of
replacing a 40 y/o wood fiber timing gear. The CJ has an Fhead 134 CI motor,
T98 transmission, D18 transfer case and D-27, D-44 axles. I have done a few
more upgrades since this picture was taken. Newer rear bumper w/ swingout 
tire carrier.


----------



## adurbin

Dont have an older jeep, but I do have a 97 TJ on 33x12.50s. This rig is my baby, but I beat it like a redheaded stepchild. Also my daily driver


----------



## KC8UXU

Here's my 1970 CJ-5 that I took down to the frame this summer to fight the war on rust. I just about have it all back together.


----------



## JeepHammer

OK, now I'm embarrased!
Mine is a rust bucket for body (like every 70's vehicle around here)...
You guys have some GREAT looking Jeeps!

Anyway, I'm pretty good with gears and wires, so if you guys have problems I might be able to help with, let me know and I'll take a crack at it!


----------



## D Baize

I drive a 2006 TJ Golden Eagle. I like the 44 Dana on it and the way it handles. This Jeep came with 4 wheel disc brakes. Also came with 31" tires.


----------



## adurbin

D Baize said:


> I drive a 2006 TJ Golden Eagle. I like the 44 Dana on it and the way it handles. This Jeep came with 4 wheel disc brakes. Also came with 31" tires.


Yeah the GE editions are nice. I actually have a Ford 8.8 axle to go under mine, just havent had the time to get the swap done. For now Im stuck with the Dana Turdy Five. You guys should check out my offroading clubs website and forum..... WWW.4x4GRACE.COM


----------



## GPER

I fit right in here and find myself reading here more than all the Jeep boards I'm on and I'm on a few. Anyway I have always had a CJ and here is my 79 CJ-7 that I bought new.









It does have some of Jeep Hammer's mods on it.


----------



## KC8UXU

JeepHammer said:


> OK, now I'm embarrased!
> Mine is a rust bucket for body (like every 70's vehicle around here)...
> You guys have some GREAT looking Jeeps!
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty good with gears and wires, so if you guys have problems I might be able to help with, let me know and I'll take a crack at it!


There is no reason to be embarrased Hammer. 
GEPER says he has some of your mods on his jeep. When I wire mine it will have some of your grounding mods/suggestions included.
Thanks Hammer!


----------



## Floatsum

Had a couple of CJs but don't have digitals of them on the PC.
Here's one of a Wraggy I built. Let it go last summer because of an offer I couldn't refuse.
(I kept the "Black Dog Security" system though)








I was into the off-road thing with a couple of clubs.

Presently I'm into XJs. More creature comforts. It'll get some mods this winter /spring though.









I'm looking at going this way;









Think I'm a Jeep Junkie too!


----------



## RedRocker

86, Dana 44's w/detroit lockers, 4.0, NV4500, 33's, Mastercraft seats, custom dash and gauges.


----------



## billinthehills

Yep!! You found another one here. Owned one for 20+ years. Here is the latest one my wife and I built from scratch. Did all the work our self. She painted it and I make them RUN. All fiberglass and chevy powered.


----------



## adurbin

Bill, are you on Jeepforum? I think Ive seen your (or someone that has a CJ JUST like yours) build thread.

You guys should check out my Clubs forum. www.4x4grace.com

We're a Christian based off road club. Mostly centered in the Northeast Tennessee, Southwest Va, Eastern North Carolina, but anyone can sign up. Good people, good conversation. Good wheeling.


----------



## billinthehills

Yeah I am on Jeepforum. That is how i found this site. Will check out your club.


----------



## TechAdmin

RedRocker how time and money consuming the 4.0 conversion?


----------



## J&J

I have a 2003 Rubicon. I have made steady modifications to it for the four years or so that it has been mine. It got retired from daily driver status last winter when I inherited my father in law's pick up (rest in peace).

I am running 35's on only 3.5 lift (trimmed fender flares) with Currie arms and a TT, winch, skid plates all around, Chromolly shafts, etc.... It is very capable off road and still rides nice.

If anyone gets the itch for some wheeling trips here in the southeast... PM me. I live within an hour of Uwharrie National Forecst and know it inside and out, have been to Tellico several times, windrock, Oakridge (VA), Snowshoe Wva and other places... I am always looking for a trip...

I am getting the itch to go with something a bit more basic as I mentioned in another post on here. I am beginning to zero in on an older cj (cj 5 or earlier) or maybe a m715... even a dodge m37 if I could find one. Figure I could sell the Rubi for about 10K and put some of that into an older jeep... might consider an older Toyota LC, chevy blazer or Early Ford Bronco. Wrestling with that thought of selling...

The keys I am looking for is mechanical simplicity, still able to drive around town, still able to tackle trails, and good low gearing (just 'cause I like it!).

I have done all the work on teh Rubi myself to this point. As of now it is either sell for this new itch, or regear with 5:13's...

Thoughts?

John


----------



## Jerseyzuks

J&J said:


> I live within an hour of Uwharrie National Forecst


I have been wheeling in Uwharrie twice a year for the last 6 years! I love it down there! 

I just wish it wasn't a 10 hour drive


----------



## vfourmax

Just recently sold a 93 yj with rubicon extreme lift, 35" mtr's dana 44 rear, 4.56 gears w/ front and rear ARB'S. Jeep was great but fuel mileage sucked! I can get twice the distance on the same mount of gas out of my 4x4 v-8 Dakota!

For that reason although no where near the off road capability the dakota would be my choice of a BOV. Also can load a dual sport in the back of the Dak to get to places that would be hard to access even with the jeep if need be.

Also just recently sold a bone stock '86 cj 7. Usual tub rust but a solid overall vehicle! I like jeeps but find I get more usabilty out of different vehicles.


----------



## 91G-Dub

Not into "Baby Jeeps" any longer. Now I'm a Full Size Jeep Guy.

My latest project is a 1980 J10 pickup. 258 6cyl 4speed. I got it for $300 and with a battery dropped in it started right up. 
Been going over all the systems in it for a few months now when time allows. 
It'll be a weekend beater/off-roader.


----------



## J&J

Jerseyzuks said:


> I have been wheeling in Uwharrie twice a year for the last 6 years! I love it down there!
> 
> I just wish it wasn't a 10 hour drive


Just let me know when you are headed back... great place to wheel and camp

JOhn


----------



## seanm9

I have an 89 YJ Sahara, sand, zero rust, hardtop and bikini, lifted, 32's, 100k, lots of mods... setup for desert and mud. not setup for extreme rock crawl'n...
(will post some pics, when I find them, or take some new)
Had an 85 CJ. It died a horrible death.


----------



## rmano

*Double Scramble*

Our oldest son (at 15) bought a light blue and white 81 CJ8 with a weak 304 transplant and an automatic for his "learn to driver".

That impressed his younger brother so much that, when he turned 16, the younger bought a tan and brown 84 CJ8 with the 6 and a 4 spd with A/C and a full hard top for his training wheels.

Wish we still had those around. And the boys, too.


----------



## RedRocker

Dean said:


> RedRocker how time and money consuming the 4.0 conversion?


 It's been so along ago I have no idea. It's not a real expensive swap, the engine is a direct bolt in, but the tranny back can get expensive.


----------



## mcbob

Bad as it sounds, I had to walk out into the yard to get a proper tally of my current Jeep herd  It's much lower than it has been in the past, when I used to do a lot more restorations, refurbishments, and parting out. I think I topped out at 21 Jeeps on the property, a mix of Wagoneers, J-trucks, XJ's, MJ's, and CJ's. Currently, we only have:

-'99 XJ, stock daily runabout
-'76 CJ5
- '84 Grand Wag
- '67 CJ5
- '67 Jeepster
- '63 J300 Gladiator thriftside

Currently, only the '99 XJ is registered and tagged. The others are laid up with some sort of mechanical malady, although all but the Jeepster will start and run. I have the titles to about eight more Jeeps that now exist only as various parts throughout the nation and in whatever form the recycled metal took.

The main reason I needed to verify was that we have two Toyota pickups, two 4Runners, and 1 Land Cruiser as well, and didn't have my mental inventory up-to-date on which were hulks in the back yard were Toyotas and which were Jeeps.

Is that a bad sign?


----------



## Ones&Zeros

I used to have a '73 CJ-5 with an AMC 360. I replaced all steel with fiberglass. I had to sell that Jeep to pay for diapers and formula in '92.

I currently have an '85 CJ-7 that I'm restoring. At the snail's pace that I'm going, it'll be a few years before it's back on the road.

This is how it sits right now.










And here is the tub. I'll start on the floor pans next week.










I've got a long way to go.


----------



## Ones&Zeros

I've had two Jeeps.

The first was a '73 CJ-5. I replaced all the steel with fiberglass after I got it in '89. I sold it in '92 to pay for diapers and formula.

I currently have an '85 CJ-7 that I'm restoring. It's a long, slow process. It'll probably take me another couple of years at the rate I'm going.

I took it down to the frame and had it sand-blasted before starting to reassemble. Here's how it looks right now.










I moved the chassis to storage so I could start on the tub. It needs a little steel.


----------



## sailaway

*Possible Divorce*

Yea, I have 8 of em, my wife was pissed when she saw the last 3 after only thinking I had 5. Last November I brought #7 home from my building and she went off on me again, I had to remind her that we had already fought over that one and #8 in August when she came by the building! By the way, does a 1926 Willys Overland 4 door touring Sedan count, I have one of them too? It's only fair to say most of them look like they have rolled down a hill or are in pieces waiting to be restored. Right now my favorite is a 1969 Commando.


----------



## Canadian

I don't have a jeep but I love watching people race them in between the swamp buggy races on television. Looks very messy and very fun.


----------



## Hellbound13

I found this site through Jeepforum. I have an 08 Wrangler JK. Its is also my DD. Here are some pics..


----------



## Hellbound13

Oh, and my decal..


----------



## WSSps

7 years late but here is my BOV/old Jeep.

Not much Jeep left in it. Sporting a carbureted SBC. Easy to get parts for. Dana 44's with air lockers, disc brakes power steering, power brakes, most of which were not on 72's. It has a 4cfm air comp, a 24v wire welder, 1.5k invertor, etc. Made to get out and back solo. Dual batts that are isolated too. has a 6m/2m/440cm radio and a well tuned CB plus a sony marine radio.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Nice looking Jeep, I've wanted a cj 7 for 28 years but it kept getting put on the back burner, don't really plan to have one now. In the 90's I was stationed in 29 palms, hoped to get one there that wasn't all rusted out from salt and mud but never managed to do so.


----------



## WSSps

29 palms in the 90's?? Good times. I was running around the desert then in a '72 Scout II back then. The top pics were taken in Big Bear and Calico ghost town (Barstow/Ft. Irwin), last one was chasing the Grand Canyon Steamer somewhere around Valle, Az.

You are right about SW vehicles and rust. Makes a big difference if your not fighting rust at every turn. 

You never know, maybe a Jeep will present itself at a price you can't pass up!!

WSS


----------



## sgtusmc98

What angers me if I let it is that there were many CJ-7's around 91 in my area for $5-700, I was going off to school and my parents said I could get one and store it at their lake cabin, but I was responsible and figured the price wouldn't go up so I didn't get one. Been kicking myself ever since.


----------



## WSSps

I remember those prices. The Scout mentioned, I sold for 4k. I needed a set of linear bearings for a machine we were building and the Scout funded it. Now a scout in the same shape sells for 20k+. I remember shops telling me I should have bought a CJ instead because parts were easier to get. So, fast forward and even CJ parts are hard to find now. Fab shops and manufacturers followed the money and are now building bolt on stuff for JK's!

WSS


----------



## sgtusmc98

I did have a 74 wagoner hand-me-down my father bought new, it was my first, loved it but I got t boned in an intersection and nearly totaled. Title was still in my fathers name and one day I got home and it was sold, I would have bought it for what he sold it for. 

It was probably better though, it had rust issues and 8 mpg wasn't bad when gas was less than a dollar but it didn't stay there, ended up with a Toyota 4x4 pickup for the next 12 years, loved it too but it was gutless, better for driving around the country though.


----------

